# Anyone Know where the Freshwater Fill is on a 04 Stingray 220CS?



## jay_2179 (May 1, 2009)

I just got my new, used, boat and cant find where to fill the 3 gallon freshwater tank. I've tried the Stingray website, nothing, and no contact #'s or email on there either?? Thanks for any help with this one.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Are you sure you have a freshwater washdown?????

2. Look......

3. Call the previous owner.....

George


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Find the faucet and trace it backwards. If no faucet, probably no tank.


----------



## jay_2179 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It has a sink in the cuddy with a pump faucet on it. I removed the pump from the sink and tried to see where the hose was leading to, but no luck, just goes down into the V somewhere that I cant see.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It usually is on the rail somewhere on most boats. Usually looks just like the gas cap.:doh


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Look for access panels in the base of the sink or on the cabin floor. I don't believe a 3 gal tank will have a fill on or near the gunwale.


----------

